# كان هناك تعارض - كان هناك تعارضا



## Haroon

مرحبًا
ما هو الصواب في ما يلي:
لا يوصى بوقف البرنامج إلا إذا كان هناك تعارض مع تطبيقات أخرى مثبتة في جهاز الكمبيوتر
أم
لا يوصى بوقف البرنامج إلا إذا كان هناك تعارضًا مع تطبيقات أخرى مثبتة في جهاز الكمبيوتر
على أساس أن خبر كان منصوب
أرجو التوضيح 
وشكرًا مقدمًا


----------



## jack_1313

كما أراه, الجملة الأولى هي الصحيحة. "تعارض" ليس خبر كان في هذا الوضع. إما هو اسم كان وخبر كان هو "هناك", أو الجملة الاسمية "هناك تعارض مع ...إلخ" برمتها هي اسم كان ولا يوجد خبر كان. وسواء إذا فهمنا نحو الجملة بالطريقة الأولى أو الثانية, "تعارض" هو مرفوع وليس منصوبا


----------



## barkoosh

"اسم الإشارة (هناك) يتضمن معنى الظرفية وأشباه الجمل لا تصلح أن تكون مبتدأ"
(المرجع)


----------

